# &

## Tiramisu

. ,   -    ,       . ,      - .  ,     (   ).      ,          .     ,     .          ( , ,     ).    ,      . ,   .  
   ()  "" ?   ?     ?    ,   - ?      -   -?      ,     ,    ? ,     ? 
 ,            .        ,    .

----------


## derikpro

.  .        .     (, ).       ,  ( ).

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...   . 
  ,              ...        -     NOKIA 3310...      -    ,  ...     .    ,       ,      ...- .  ,       ...   "   ",   -     ...     ...     ,     ...(      ,       ...      ,           ...   ,       ,  ,          -  ,    ,    ...      ,       ...       )... .  ,    ...       ... ,        ... -  ...  ,   ...   ,        ...   , ,    ...         "".    ,      ...Google  ... ...  .

----------


## Ihor



----------


## Karen

*Ihor*,  Գ䳿      ?

----------


## art_b



----------


## Pentax

? ..      ?

----------


## alexx76

.

----------


## art_b

> ? ..      ?

        .   .        .        .

----------

.   ,   ,  .   .       ,        .     ,     ,     .  ,      .           .    LISHI  Smart      .        .   15 .     800 . LISHI Smart     50 . .  . .     .       .   
 ,             ,      .    (((

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

     ,      .   ,   .   

> .

        .     ,    .   

> 

        .   -    ?     .

----------


## Pentax

> .   .        .        .

   ?         .

----------

> ,      .   ,   .  
>       .     ,    .  
>       .   -    ?     .

  ,        .    .     .      .    ,  .  , , .      

> ?         .

   ,     .,        .           .    .   (, ).   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,

      .    

> 

          ,    .   ?    ?    -   .  
     ...

----------

, .     1 . (, ,     . .   

> .   
>         ,    .   ?    ?    -   .  
>      ...

        ,        (((   ,

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,

  ,  ,      .  ,    ,              - : "        ". , ,       .   .      . 
,   ?...

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,  Գ䳿      ?

    ,       ,

----------


## Karen

> ,       ,

   ,      ?
     ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,      ?
>      ?

  **:       ,       .        ,

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

       .

----------


## vladd

> ,      ?
>      ?

   볿,  ,   ""  .
    "" (  ""        ,   ).
  ,      ""  .
     BMW  Mercedes. 
   . ?
 ,     " " (  ).
  ""    ( 10-15),    "".

----------


## Ihor

, ,   ,           !

----------

-  . ,       3   -      . ,        -     , ..    ,      .

----------


## Karen

.      .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ..    ,      .

    .

----------


## andy

> .      .

     -?  ?    

> .

    ,

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,

        :     ..

----------


## Karen

> -?  ?

  *andy*,       . ?      ?   

> ?

    ... !!!

----------


## andy

> *andy*,       . ?      ? 
>   ... !!!

  ,  
..

----------


## Karen

> ..

        !       ?      ,     ?

----------


## andy

> !       ?      ,     ?

   ""      .

----------


## Pisec

> ,      .

  --!!!  ...for Georgians respect!

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,     ?

            . , ,   "" ()   .

----------


## Karen

> . , ,   "" ()   .

              .     --  .

----------


## Tiramisu

> --

      ,   ,   ))).

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,   ))).

   .

----------

...         / ,  . **:       ,   ,  ,   )     ,       ...        )

----------


## vladd

( ϳ ).
    .
      ( )     ,   .
    .

----------

